# bow shops calgary edmonton



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

*Calgary*
Calgary Archery Centre
Jimbows Archery 

*Red Deer*
Red Deer Archery Centre
Back Country Sports

*Edmonton (sort of)*
Sherwood Park Archery Lanes
Trophy Book Archery (Spruce Grove)

*Lethbridge*
Lane Archery

*Medicine Hat* also has a shop, not sure of the name

*Lloydminster*
Jodi-Lee Archery

sorry I don't have any web addresses handy and my apologies to any shops that I may have missed.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I go to the sherwood park archery lanes.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I really like the service and overall good attitude at Trophy book in Spruce Grove. Their prices are decent also. Overall my favorite archery shop around really due to the SUPER helpful and friendly staff.

Sherwood Park archery lanes has Hoyt - which means I go there LOTS - but it always takes FOREVER to get someone to even notice that you're there unless you get kind of rude and go corner one of them. Somehow, as mad as I am that nobody's over showing me the new stuff, I always walk out with a smaller amount of money in my pocket at Sherwood Park.

Red Deer archery - GREAT people also - minimal selection however - they're still getting started.

backcountry sports - highest prices on anything I've EVER seen, but good staff to deal with - they MIGHT get you into an airsoft fight if you're in there on a quiet Sunday so BE WARNED you WILL have welts! LOL

I've been to most of the other places Russ mentioned also - but not enough to get a solid opinion on the service level or prices.


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

*shops in Alberta*

i like sherwood park and jimbow's- i would avoid Trophy Book like the plague. i can tell you stories that will make you do the same....and their prices are not that good.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I said Trophy books prices are decent - not bargain basement terrific. Their prices sure aren't a fraction of what the shop in my hometown is. I could tell you about a Hoyt (MY hoyt) taking out tiles abve the bowpress at sherwood park archery from being pressed wrong too. Every shop has their horror stories. It takes something VERY horrific for me to stop darkening a doorway....or horrific prices like my local shop trying to charge 1.05 for a 100grain field point.


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

actually i heard another horror story from there recently so...fair enough. At least from my experience, SP puts in an effort to help.....doesn't sound the same for you. 
I can't say i know any from jimbow's and I know personally jim has forgot more about archery than many of these guys know. the only problem there is, there is only 1 of him.


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

My only problem with jimbows is Calgary - I get LOST - nothing spells mad man like me in my suburban stuck at the dead end of a one way dead end in china town Calgary. LOL LOL

SP has always taken care of me - sometimes is takes effort to get them to take care of ya but they always do take care of ya.


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Of the Sherwood Park or Trophy Book, which one should a person go to in order to get their first bow? Also, my husband already tried a Browning Rage and was happy with it (it was the first time he has drawn a bow). How close would these stores come to this kind of price and set up.
Our Ready-to-Hunt™ bow systems come READY AND LOADED with everything: bow, sight, rest, quiver, stabilizer, sling, case, custom arrows, broadheads, mechanical release, peep sight, nock set, string silencers, and more!
http://www.huntersfriend.com/2008-Parker-Wildfire-Compound-Bow/parker-parallel-limb-bow.htm
This is from the States. PSE Wildfire XP

And how would it compare to a Browning Rage when shooting it?


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

i personally would go to SP because they have a better selection of top end bows (that you can try out), they are less inclined to tell you what you should buy, IMO they are more knowledgeable, and IMO their customer service is better. If you haven't shot before, get someone to show you the basics of tuning. Bows need to be in tune to be their best. When it comes to price, i've bought a brand new setup retail for over $1300 (w/o arrows) and i've scavanged a smokin' setup off the internet for $700. i would go to SP and tell them what you are looking for and see where you end up. buying a first time bow must be intimidating but whatever you do, don't buy a 'brand', buy a bow that feels good and is fun to shoot.(don't buy a first bow without shooting it!!) i have never shot a Browning Rage so i can't comment on that. take your time and try out lots of stuff. spend what you need, to get what you want, it will save you money in the long run. 
wish my wife would e-scout for me. good luck.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

xring_assassin said:


> My only problem with jimbows is Calgary - I get LOST - nothing spells mad man like me in my suburban stuck at the dead end of a one way dead end in china town Calgary. LOL LOL
> 
> SP has always taken care of me - sometimes is takes effort to get them to take care of ya but they always do take care of ya.


what the hell are ya doin in China town ... Jimbows is off mcknight and 4th NE 

get off the deerfoot at mcknight head west untill you get to 4th ...turn south ... till the 32nd connector turn east .... hog north at first lights... go thru the 3 way stop take the first left ...drive another 200 yards round the bend and Jims is on yer right ... right next to the second best icecream shop in all the land .... the best is out in Cochrane


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Northern-Mom said:


> Of the Sherwood Park or Trophy Book, which one should a person go to in order to get their first bow? Also, my husband already tried a Browning Rage and was happy with it (it was the first time he has drawn a bow). How close would these stores come to this kind of price and set up.
> Our Ready-to-Hunt™ bow systems come READY AND LOADED with everything: bow, sight, rest, quiver, stabilizer, sling, case, custom arrows, broadheads, mechanical release, peep sight, nock set, string silencers, and more!
> http://www.huntersfriend.com/2008-Parker-Wildfire-Compound-Bow/parker-parallel-limb-bow.htm
> This is from the States. PSE Wildfire XP
> ...


Go to both shops :wink: they carry different brands - try 'em out see what you like best.

PSE and Browning feel similar to me on draw - one of those two owns the other - I can't recall which way it is though. LOL


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> what the hell are ya doin in China town ... Jimbows is off mcknight and 4th NE
> 
> get off the deerfoot at mcknight head west untill you get to 4th ...turn south ... till the 32nd connector turn east .... hog north at first lights... go thru the 3 way stop take the first left ...drive another 200 yards round the bend and Jims is on yer right ... right next to the second best icecream shop in all the land .... the best is out in Cochrane


LOL WELL if you throw in that ever present HEAP of road construction with a side order of BS road engineering combined with a screaming child or two, NOT being overly familiar with the layout of the city, one or two wrong/missed turns, construction forcing a few more panic turns, trying to avoid the friggin kids playing fast and furious in their rice burners and it happens rather easily actually.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

LMFAO .... I guess eh ...

I am actually surprised i still recall how to get there ...

CAC ... dont ask me the names but I can tell ya you get off the deerfoot at the road king follw I think its peigan to 36th turn south then take a left and follow it around

Been almost 2 years since i lived there


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Calgary archery center - I like that place....somehow I can find it without the chinatown detour.....


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

xring_assassin said:


> LOL WELL if you throw in that ever present HEAP of road construction with a side order of BS road engineering combined with a screaming child or two, NOT being overly familiar with the layout of the city, one or two wrong/missed turns, construction forcing a few more panic turns, trying to avoid the friggin kids playing fast and furious in their rice burners and it happens rather easily actually.


google maps my man, its a lifesaver! lol


----------

